# Hunting in Austin/ Central Texas with Vs?



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wondered if there was a group of Austin area Vizsla owners that hunt together. I found a local Austin Vizsla group, but judging from their Facebook page it doesn't seem all that active. We'll have a puppy soon and would like to take her out hunting. Also wondering how early people generally start hunting with their Vizslas. Thanks so much.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Moviegoer,

If you start on my earliest posts in redbirddog, June 8, 2009, and come forward. You will see my evolution into hunting with Bailey and my not hunting with Chloe. Over the last 2 1/2 years I have learned a lot and I have tried to pass through those things that made sense to me.

I screwed Chloe up by taking her out into the hunting fields too early without *understanding * that even though they are "hunting dogs", we still need to bring them along slowly.

I choose to get help the second time. Best investment of time and money I made.

Are we good hunters? Well, Bailey is better than I am, but we have a good time. And when he is "on" it is a joy to watch and be part of.

Have a great time with your pup. Keep him away from the hunt the current season. He/she will be with you for 12 to 14 years. Plenty of time.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## moviegoer (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, Redbirddog.. I've already learned so much from your blog! Keep it up - I'm sure it's helping a lot of people out there.


----------



## jeep8630 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey moviegoer,

Sorry I didn't respond to your other post. Yes we are hunters as well. We do mostly dove, duck, and soon to be quail hunting. There is a preserve in Thrall Texas call Spanish Oaks Hunting Club. I am going to visit it in two weeks with riot (he will be 12 weeks old) to talk to Keith (owner) about helping out with training (probably going to head out there once every 2 weeks or so to get advice from a pro) and a membership to the club (very affordable). I will keep you posted regarding my thoughts on the place and we should def. get togather for some training and hunting. 

Also as redbirddog said we plan on taking it very slow. This duck season will only consist of a boat ride and getting to watch some ducks be called in with maybe a few retrieves mixed in to get it fun. 

Take care and hit me up with any questions, I am no expert but I can atleast tell you about the research I have done. 512-940-1974 and my name is Charlie


----------

